# NBC Passes on "Wonder Woman"



## RunnerFL

This could be good, depending upon who they cast in the lead role.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/01/21/wonder-woman-project-finds-a-home-at-nbc/?hpt=T2


----------



## Doug Brott

Or it could end up in the bit bucket like a lot of other tries in this genre ...


----------



## fluffybear

I just don't see this series taking off but then again I thought the new version of Hawaii Five-0 was going to fall flat on it's face when it's was first brought to the drawing board.


----------



## The Merg

I thought the new Bionic Woman had potential and they killed that. I don't see much hope for Wonder Woman on NBC. Both of these shows might have fared better on SyFy.

- Merg


----------



## SayWhat?

Victoria Justice might be OK, but she's a bit young yet.


Still don't cotton to remakes though.


----------



## jeffshoaf

May I humbly suggest Jessica Alba for the lead? Actually, may I humbly suggest Jessica Alba for pretty much any role?

Or, for a slightly older take, Diane Lane?


----------



## SamC

The first season of Wonder Woman (the 70s version) set in the 40s was far superior to the second season which was set in the 70s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Well we know Dolly Parton isn't gonna do the lead...


----------



## cj9788

jeffshoaf said:


> May I humbly suggest Jessica Alba for the lead? Actually, may I humbly suggest Jessica Alba for pretty much any role?
> 
> Or, for a slightly older take, Diane Lane?


She was the first person who came to my mind when I saw this thread!



SamC said:


> The first season of Wonder Woman (the 70s version) set in the 40s was far superior to the second season which was set in the 70s.


Agreed I also liked the 1940's setting when the show first started.

BTW does anyone remember the Family Guy Episode, Superman is flying and sees wonder woman in her invisible plane of course superman goes to talk to her but does not realize it until wonder woman points it out she is using the invisible planes toilet, she then gets up flushes the toilet and goes back to the cockpit. Superman then says I notice you didn't wash your hands in the invisible planes sink.. I was LMAO.

I also liked Penny dressing up as Wonder Woman during the New Years eve episode of BBT for a blonde (fake or not?) Kaley Cuoco is hot. Another blonde I love is Yvonne Strahovski who plays Sarah Walker on Chuck.


----------



## Doug Brott

Will never happen .. but Pink would make a good choice.


----------



## RunnerFL

My vote goes to Janet Montgomery.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I don't have high hopes. If they play up the sexual angle with a skimpy costume, they likely will skimp on the story quality... and if they have a good story but try to play down the sexuality in the character, then people will complain about that.

In my opinion some of the best Wonder Woman comic stories have been ones where they focused on the Greek Gods and had really big stories... which I think would be too expensive to do for a regular TV series. I could see a movie being done well, but I don't have confidence in a TV show not getting silly.


----------



## Doug Brott

They could do a 100% green screen show


----------



## SayWhat?

I don't remember Lynda Carter taking on any Greek gods.


Another candidate: Sarah Shahi.


----------



## phrelin

SayWhat? said:


> Another candidate: Sarah Shahi.


While she could be a good choice, right now Comcast-NBCU has her starring in USA's new series 'Fairly Legal" which in it's premier this week seemed solid and she's great in it.

Given the history of shows like "Wonder Woman" on NBC, I'd say she could have a bright future with USA as "Fairly Legal" pulled 3.88 million viewers 1.1/3 demo live + same day ratings in its first outing without much publicity. Her character is great for the "Characters Welcome" channel.


----------



## SayWhat?

Watching it now. A little bit of Ally McBeal mixed with Matlock. Could be interesting.

Probably the first time I've watched anything on USA in months, if not years.

I remember her from a couple of guest shots on "Reba" and was a bit dismayed to find out she's married to Steve Howie.


----------



## cj9788

I could see Archie Panjabi as wonder woman I love her on the good wife. I could also see Gabrielle Anwar she is the shining star on Burn Notice. Lastly I could also see Shiri Appleby filling up the wonder woman costume.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Folks, she's an AMAZON. Love Jessica Alba, but she's too petite, same for Shiri Appleby.

Needs more of A Charisma Carpenter type, but she's probably a little old for the role.

Olivia Munn might have worked but she's tied to another series.

Rachel Nichols would have been perfect for the role but she is doing a stint on Criminal Minds.. understand that is a permanent move.

Catherine Bell could have done this 20 years ago...

Lauren Cohan... Van Wilder 2 the Rise of Taj, Supernatural would be an excellent fit.

Missy Peregrym of Reaper, Rookie Blue and Heroes would be another excellent fit.


----------



## cj9788

I took the AMAZON angle into account they can cast what ever type, I mean they turned Boomer and Starbuck into women when they redid BSG.


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> I could also see Gabrielle Anwar she is the shining star on Burn Notice.


She is way too scrawny to play WW.


----------



## cj9788

I still think they can cast what ever type but if we have to have some one with a little more beef on the bone then I would think of Laura Prepon or maybe Erica Durance.


----------



## fluffybear

No objection with that choice (Laura Prepon)


----------



## RunnerFL

They can't just cast "what ever type". WW has to be an Amazon, she wouldn't be WW if she wasn't.


----------



## cj9788

RunnerFL said:


> They can't just cast "what ever type". WW has to be an Amazon, she wouldn't be WW if she wasn't.


I thought that too about Boomer and Starbuck. Not only did they change Boomer from a black human man they turned him into an asian cylon skin job. THEY whoever they are can do pretty much what they want.

But yes I to agree WW is an AMAZON and an appropriate actress should be cast but this is Hollywood we are talking about and any thing can happen.


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> I thought that too about Boomer and Starbuck. Not only did they change Boomer from a black human man they turned him into an asian cylon skin job. THEY whoever they are can do pretty much what they want.
> 
> But yes I to agree WW is an AMAZON and an appropriate actress should be cast but this is Hollywood we are talking about and any thing can happen.


What they did with Boomer and Starbuck didn't alter the entire storyline. WW's whole story is that she is an Amazon, not a starving model from France. lol

Making WW anything other than an Amazon would be equivalent to making the Galactica a 17 century Spanish sailing ship.


----------



## RobertE

Emily Deschanel (Bones) is an excellent fit. Except for that fact that Bones is still on the air. Perhaps little sis Zoe?

If The Cap gets yanked, maybe Summer Glau can fill the role.

Then there is Claudia Black. 

SG:U castoffs Julia Benson or Elyse Levesque


----------



## Doug Brott

Speaking of Starbuck .. Perhaps Katee Sackhoff would work as Wonder Woman


----------



## LarryFlowers

RobertE said:


> Emily Deschanel (Bones) is an excellent fit. Except for that fact that Bones is still on the air. Perhaps little sis Zoe? - *No Way*
> 
> If The Cap gets yanked, maybe Summer Glau can fill the role. *Good Idea*
> 
> Then there is Claudia Black. *Too Old*
> 
> SG:U castoffs Julia Benson or Elyse Levesque *Another Good Idea*


If we allow for the 40 yr old set.. then Charisma Carpenter comes back into play.


----------



## cj9788

Well there is a saying about opinions everyone has one. WW was created in what 1940-1941? Women back then where a little thick compared to todays woman. Hell Marylin Monroe or Lucile Ball could be considered an Amazon. Again IMO. Today they could cast Mila Kunis or some other waif and get away with it. The only ones complaining would be the comic book geeks. i remember when ST:NG came out and it was considered blasphemous by many Trekkie's. Arguments abounded Piccard or Kirk etc.

I know this for sure whomever they do cast will be beautiful and sexy and IMO Hollywood's definition of todays woman.

BTW I wouldn't mind seeing Drew Barrymore as WW, Shes hot!










She kinda looks like Lynda Carter a little bit.


----------



## cj9788

And the there is this

_The project is described as a reinvention of the iconic D.C. comic in which Wonder Woman - aka Diana Prince - is a vigilante crime fighter in L.A. but also a successful corporate executive and a modern woman trying to balance all of the elements of her extraordinary life._

_I have hope for this - who doesn't love Wonder Woman? I will say, I don't care for the Diana Prince corporate executive idea - it sounds too much like every other Kelley series and does not make me feel confident that the mythology of Wonder Woman will be worked in and hold true to the original. And please, do not put her in a law firm in any way. Ugh. (Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a lot of Kelley's work, it's just that it feels repetitive sometimes.)_

_Casting is a whole other problem. The actress stepping into those bracelets has to be a whole lot of awesome to fill Lynda Carter's bustier. I think it would be a mistake to cast a known personality for this show. Go for someone unknown who can start with a brand new slate.
What do you think? Are you good with Kelley heading the show? OK with Diana Prince, Corporate Executive extraordinaire? If you think WW should be played by a known actress - who should it be? (don't say Natalie Portman people.)_

Other articals that came up when I googled WW on google news are opinion. The only real fact is that David E Kelly is going to produce it. In all his shows he seems to have a penchant for waify women. With the exception of Camryn Manheim on the practice.


----------



## cj9788

I love this topic and playing casting manager so i submitt the following two actress one I think fits the amazon type.










Jamie Alexander she was Jessie on Kyle XY and will appear in some movie about Thor

The next is a bit waify but really hot and is comitted to warehouse 13 Joann kelly


----------



## SayWhat?

960 x 1280 and 925Kb ? 

Easy on the bandwidth for those on limited connections, OK?


----------



## cj9788

SayWhat? said:


> 960 x 1280 and 925Kb ?
> 
> Easy on the bandwidth for those on limited connections, OK?


Opps Sorry bout that. I did not even think about the size of the pix.


----------



## SayWhat?

Most of these I've never heard of, so I had to do some searching.

Missy Peregrym, OK for looks, but 5'7"

Olivia Munn, OK for looks, but 5'6"

Emily Deschanel at 5'9" could be OK, and apparently suited up in Bones for some reason:


















Janet Montgomery at 5'9" could be good.

Angie Harmon at 5'10" is another possibility, but she's 40

Laura Prepon? Maybe if she could shake off the Pinciotti stigma.


----------



## phrelin

Doesn't it almost have to be someone who hasn't had a significant role in any series? Perhaps some Australian, Brit or Canadian we've never heard of.


----------



## BubblePuppy

RobertE said:


> Emily Deschanel (Bones) is an excellent fit. Except for that fact that Bones is still on the air. Perhaps little sis Zoe?
> 
> If The Cap gets yanked, maybe Summer Glau can fill the role.
> 
> [BOLD]Then there is Claudia Black. [/BOLD]
> 
> SG:U castoffs Julia Benson or Elyse Levesque


Yes..Claudia Black. Ok...so I have a major crush...my judgement is clouded. 

Carly Foulkes....she may not be quite right for the role...I just want to see more of her.


----------



## SayWhat?

At 5'10" there's Mandy Moore, but she might be a little too cutesy.


----------



## RunnerFL

RobertE said:


> Emily Deschanel (Bones) is an excellent fit. Except for that fact that Bones is still on the air. Perhaps little sis Zoe?


Zoe is kinda short to play WW.

Another thought, Paget Brewster would be perfect if she weren't already on Criminal Minds.


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> Well there is a saying about opinions everyone has one. WW was created in what 1940-1941? Women back then where a little thick compared to todays woman. Hell Marylin Monroe or Lucile Ball could be considered an Amazon. Again IMO. Today they could cast Mila Kunis or some other waif and get away with it. The only ones complaining would be the comic book geeks.


Marilyn Monroe and Lucille Ball were in no way shape or form Amazons even by the standards of that day and age.

Comic book geeks would make up the bulk of your audience and if they weren't happy then the show would fail. The point is you can't change the storyline and expect the show to be a success. No one has ever changed who Captain America, Spider-Man, The Hulk, Iron Man, etc are... Making WW a short blonde is tantamount to making The Hulk a short pink guy who is an interior decorator.

TV writers can't go changing things around like you expect and still expect an audience.


----------



## RunnerFL

phrelin said:


> Doesn't it almost have to be someone who hasn't had a significant role in any series? Perhaps some Australian, Brit or Canadian we've never heard of.


That would probably be best...

Someone find the next Lucy Lawless and she'd be perfect.


----------



## cj9788

From WikiGogh and Millay wanted to strip Superman down to his "bare essence", and explore the reasons behind Clark Kent becoming Superman.*They felt the fact they were not comic book fans played into their favor; not being familiar with the universe would allow them an unbiased approach to the series. However, this did not keep them from learning about the characters, as they both did research on the comics and picked and rearranged what they liked.* They returned and pitched their idea to both The WB and FOX on the same day. A bidding war ensued between FOX and The WB; the latter won out with a commitment of thirteen episodes to start.

All I am saying is that Hollywood can & usually does take liberties with recreations of established stories comics or otherwise. With a producer like David E. Kelly it is entirely possible to see a wonder woman different from the comic book. Nothing is ever written in stone. If I am not mistaken wasn't there a Superboy comic? That goes against the Smallville premise altogether. And Smallville had good ratings for the WB then CW. To think that a series based on a comic book would only have comic book geeks watching is a bit closed minded. I highly doubt the percentage of Nielsen families that are comic book geeks would have an impact.

Again I agree that WW should be an amazon type and definitely brunet. That is what hair dye is for. But I am a realist and when it comes to Hollywood anything is possible.


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> From WikiGogh and Millay wanted to strip Superman down to his "bare essence", and explore the reasons behind Clark Kent becoming Superman.*They felt the fact they were not comic book fans played into their favor; not being familiar with the universe would allow them an unbiased approach to the series. However, this did not keep them from learning about the characters, as they both did research on the comics and picked and rearranged what they liked.* They returned and pitched their idea to both The WB and FOX on the same day. A bidding war ensued between FOX and The WB; the latter won out with a commitment of thirteen episodes to start.
> 
> All I am saying is that Hollywood can & usually does take liberties with recreations of established stories comics or otherwise. With a producer like David E. Kelly it is entirely possible to see a wonder woman different from the comic book. Nothing is ever written in stone. If I am not mistaken wasn't there a Superboy comic? That goes against the Smallville premise altogether. And Smallville had good ratings for the WB then CW. To think that a series based on a comic book would only have comic book geeks watching is a bit closed minded. I highly doubt the percentage of Nielsen families that are comic book geeks would have an impact.
> 
> Again I agree that WW should be an amazon type and definitely brunet. That is what hair dye is for. But I am a realist and when it comes to Hollywood anything is possible.


ok, whatever, you're right... You can never be wrong...


----------



## RobertE

Height & hair color, at least for me, isn't a big deal. In fact, if WW wasn't 6ft+, it could easily be explained away that her shorter stature was the primary reason for leaving the rest of the group. So problem solved there.

But then there is this.



> The project is described as a reinvention of the iconic D.C. comic in which Wonder Woman - aka Diana Prince - is a vigilante crime fighter in L.A. but also a successful corporate executive and a modern woman trying to balance all of the elements of her extraordinary life.


This won't work for me. That puts both identities in the extremely strong alpha female spot.

A big appeal of the original was that as WW, the character was that alpha type. While in the Diana persona, she was demure. Like Clark Kent to Superman.

If they want to stick to the corporate environment, they should make her a doormat assistant/secretary. Pushed around, walked all over in one persona, kicking ass and taking names in the other.


----------



## cj9788

Whoa whats with the attitude I could say the same to you. We disagree about the topic and I am giving valid reasons. It's called coversation. How crappy would the world be if everyone agreed on every thing. 

BTW i share your sentiments about WW. If I offended you mia culpa.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> Comic book geeks would make up the bulk of your audience and if they weren't happy then the show would fail.


As a sometimes fan of comic books... I have to inject some realism here.

While it is true that comic fans keep the comics alive, and without comic fans there wouldn't be characters on which to base these kinds of movies/TV shows... you need a bigger audience.

In recent years the highest selling regular comic book is not usually topping 100,000 copies... A comic like Wonder Woman is more typically at half that. So, if the only people who come to the party are the comic fans... then the show is dead before it gets started.

Like it or hate it, that's why hollywood has to sometimes make changes... because they know that they have to appeal to a much wider market in order to sell the film.

People forget that Lynda Carter was a relative unknown. Yes, she was a Miss America... but WW was her first real acting role, so to the masses she was an unknown.

Casting a known actress might draw some fans in at first... but I agree that the best chance for a longer-running show would be to cast a new actress who can act.

I am still unsure that this will really work as a TV show anyway. Smallville is the longest running live-action super-hero show... and they've done most of it without costumes. I think that's part of the key to the success of reaching a wider audience week after week.

Costumed shows have been done well in the past too... but they didn't last nearly as long. Heck, the movie releases usually don't get a 3rd in the series before they want to start over... so long-term doesn't seem in the cards for super-hero fare.


----------



## SayWhat?

> Smallville is the longest running live-action super-hero show...


Maybe currently, but how long did 'Lois & Clark' run?


----------



## cj9788

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106057/

Four seasons 1993 to 1997. One of my fav showsReminds of Teri Hatcher she maybe too old for WW but she is a hottie.


----------



## SayWhat?

You want someone relatively unknown in television but who is tall, brunette and athletic? One who is a celebrity in her field and has done the SI Swimsuit issue?


Look up Hillary Rhoda.


----------



## cj9788

:jumpingja










Good selection, when I searched for her she is being tossed around as possible wonder woman on some comic book forums. But can she act?


----------



## fluffybear

I don't think many will notice much if she can not act


----------



## spartanstew

fluffybear said:


> I don't think many will notice much if she can not act


I will.

Unlike most here, I watch shows for the acting and story. I could care less what the people look like or what actress gets a certain role.

But, I also agree with Runner in that comic book geeks will make up the bulk of this shows audience and they do things and view the world much differently than I do.


----------



## cj9788

fluffybear said:


> I don't think many will notice much if she can not act


!rolling



spartanstew said:


> I will.
> 
> Unlike most here, I watch shows for the acting and story. I could care less what the people look like or what actress gets a certain role.
> 
> But, I also agree with Runner in that comic book geeks will make up the bulk of this shows audience and they do things and view the world much differently than I do.


They may make up much of the audience but how many of them are Nielsen family's. In the end The Nielsen's have the final say.

I have never known personally a comic book geek, so my view of them is pretty much what I see on Big Bang Theory. If they are like Sheldon then WW must demand a beautiful 6 foot or + amazon. Should it be so? Yes Will it be so? Who Knows with David E Kelly in the producers chair.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SayWhat? said:


> Maybe currently, but how long did 'Lois & Clark' run?


Someone beat me to it... but just 4 seasons.

Smallville blows away all of the other super-hero shows at 10 seasons once this season finishes. I'd have to double-check, but I'm pretty sure no other super-hero themed show went more than 5... and off the top of my head I can't think of any that went more than 4.


----------



## phrelin

RunnerFL said:


> phrelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it almost have to be someone who hasn't had a significant role in any series? Perhaps some Australian, Brit or Canadian we've never heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably be best...
> 
> Someone find the next Lucy Lawless and she'd be perfect.
Click to expand...

Might I suggest someone like Catherine Mack-Hancock:








She's an inch shorter than New Zealander Lawless, but a young Aussie actress. From her web site:


> Catherine grew up travelling between the surf coast of country Victoria's Bells Beach, and the country town of Daylesford. She has lived in Melbourne for 10 years, and most recently spent time between Los Angeles and New York City.
> 
> After living in Tuscany during her primary school years, she went on to follow her passion for exploring cultures, studying Spanish in Barcelona, practicing yoga in Mexico and exploring Europe and Asia, most recently returning from backpacking through the South American Amazon.
> 
> Cast in numerous Australian television shows, Australian features, and most recently her first part in a US feature shot in New York City, her first professional role was at age 16 on Aussie network series Pigs Breakfast. She has been a part of national and international advertising campaigns including Schwarzkopt, Savlon, Organicoa (NYC), National Mutual, & Fosters.
> 
> Catherine studied acting from an early age, starting out at GSODA in which her first on stage performance was at age 13. She then went on to study at various schools including the VCA and with teachers including Australian Director Aleksi Vellis (The Film Space), Richard Sarell (The Rehearsal Room), and New York's David Mann. She studied Philosophy and Criminology at Melbourne University before choosing acting as her career.
> 
> Most recently she has studied at David Mamet and William. H. Macy's Atlantic Acting School in New York City.


She represents the kind of talent that's out there.


----------



## cj9788

Stewart Vernon said:


> Someone beat me to it... but just 4 seasons.
> 
> Smallville blows away all of the other super-hero shows at 10 seasons once this season finishes. I'd have to double-check, but I'm pretty sure no other super-hero themed show went more than 5... and off the top of my head I can't think of any that went more than 4.


Superman 6 seasons 2 in B&W 52 to 54 color 55 to 58
Batman 3 seasons Jan 66 to march of 68
Green Hornet 1 season 66-67
Wonder woman 3 seasons 1 on ABC 75-76 CBS 2 season 77-79 
The Amazing Spider-Man 2 seasons 77-79
Incredible Hulk 5 seasons 77-82
Greatest American Hero (couldn't resist) 3 seasons 81-83



phrelin said:


> Might I suggest someone like Catherine Mack-Hancock.
> 
> She's an inch shorter than New Zealander Lawless, but a young Aussie actress. From her web site: She represents the kind of talent that's out there.


Gorgeous she is a good pick.


----------



## balboadave

Submitted for your consideration: Samantha Noble, daughter of Fringe's John Noble.


----------



## BobaBird

The Lone Ranger, 221 episodes over 5 seasons, 49-57.

Reaching back to the BSG analogy, WW not being from the Amazon would be like saying the Cylons were created by man.  I don't know what this is intended to be, but we've seen a re-imagining can expand a story in ways a remake can't.


----------



## SayWhat?

Hey, Hillary already has the gold bracelet!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

BobaBird said:


> The Lone Ranger, 221 episodes over 5 seasons, 49-57.


Is the Lone Ranger a super-hero? I don't know how to count him. Zorro would count if the Lone Ranger counts.



cj9788 said:


> Superman 6 seasons 2 in B&W 52 to 54 color 55 to 58


That's a show I never know how to count... because in the later seasons they were doing half the number of episodes that they did in the early seasons... so I forget that it went 6 seasons.

As example... the DVDs were released as Season 1, Season 2, Seasons 3/4, and Seasons 5/6... since WB didn't think it worth releasing individual season sets for those final seasons.



cj9788 said:


> Incredible Hulk 5 seasons 77-82


I really count Hulk as 4.25 seasons. That final season was very abruptly cut short and caught the showrunners by surprise who thought they had a whole season.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Back onto WW topics...

If they made WW not from the Amazon, it would be like saying Superman wasn't from Krypton.

They might as well make Dark Angel again if they want a WW that isn't from the Amazon.


----------



## cj9788

Stewart Vernon said:


> Back onto WW topics...
> 
> If they made WW not from the Amazon, it would be like saying Superman wasn't from Krypton.
> 
> They might as well make Dark Angel again if they want a WW that isn't from the Amazon.


Very good point, I just hope David E. Kelly shares the sentiment.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

First of all I think it would be a mistake to cast someone who is relatively well-known.

As for the idea that she must be shapely, I really don't agree with that. The original Amazons were warriors, not sexpots, and one legend has them actually performing mastectomies on themselves so as to be better archers. (Not sure what one has to do with the other but whatever.) 

What I'd like to see is a strong role model for women and if she happened to be eye-catching, that wouldn't hurt ratings either. However I think the show will never get far if the lead character is a Pamela Anderson type.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stewart Vernon said:


> Back onto WW topics...
> 
> If they made WW not from the Amazon, it would be like saying Superman wasn't from Krypton.
> 
> They might as well make Dark Angel again if they want a WW that isn't from the Amazon.


Mr. Vernon, she wasn't from the Amazon region, she was from Paradise Island. The legend of the Amazon women predates the discovery of South America.


----------



## spartanstew

Stuart Sweet said:


> one legend has them actually performing mastectomies on themselves so as to be better archers. (Not sure what one has to do with the other but whatever.)


Strap a melon to your chest and try drawing back (and releasing) a bow.


----------



## cj9788

Stuart Sweet said:


> First of all I think it would be a mistake to cast someone who is relatively well-known.
> 
> As for the idea that she must be shapely, I really don't agree with that. The original Amazons were warriors, not sexpots, and one legend has them actually performing mastectomies on themselves so as to be better archers. (Not sure what one has to do with the other but whatever.)
> 
> What I'd like to see is a strong role model for women and if she happened to be eye-catching, that wouldn't hurt ratings either. However I think the show will never get far if the lead character is a Pamela Anderson type.


Thank you I was hesitant on making a post like this. The cutting off the breast lore was based on the fact of statues and depictions of amazons have a cover over the left or right side obscuring the shape of the chest. The Amazon women have a fantastic History Being blessed by the gods then forsaken because of the loss of a girdle. I suggested Actresses with a middle east or asian background because the lore of the amazon woman places theme either in turkey persia or india.

Defintly olive skin and brunet is a must imo. But I have a pechant for that type. Smaller the boobs the better. Those things get in the way of all the fun IMHO.


----------



## Supramom2000

Anyone notice no women are commenting? 

I would have loved Catherine Bell or Angie Harmon.

But I think an unknown to the acting world, or at least to Hollywood, would be better. Whoever said "think Lucy Lawless" is dead on. That was a great show and she was wonderful.


----------



## TBoneit

RobertE said:


> Emily Deschanel (Bones) is an excellent fit. Except for that fact that Bones is still on the air. Perhaps little sis Zoe?
> 
> If The Cap gets yanked, maybe Summer Glau can fill the role.
> 
> Then there is Claudia Black.
> 
> SG:U castoffs Julia Benson or Elyse Levesque


Bones made a good looking Wonder Woman. OTOH Angie Harmon....hmmm...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mr. Vernon, she wasn't from the Amazon region, she was from Paradise Island. The legend of the Amazon women predates the discovery of South America.


Just because the comics got some parts inaccurate doesn't mean they weren't Amazons...

Granted that Themyscria (sp?) or "Paradise Island" may not have been where the real-world Amazons were from... but DC had a history of mixing made-up places with real ones.

Marvel went with real-world cities most of the time like how many heroes are in New York or Manhattan... while DC had Gotham City and Smallville, etc.

Basically all that just to say... WW was most definitely written to be an Amazon from an island of Amazons... even if they were inaccurate on the geography.


----------



## armophob

I just know there is going to be plenty of leg, and maybe some kind of a plot to go with it. And that makes me happy.


----------



## SayWhat?

Another one I thought of was Elena Lyons, but she doesn't seem to be in circulation right now. Last role I could find was a few years ago so she may have retired. She only did bit parts anyways (Nicole Fiordalisi on "Grounded for Life" for example) and may not be up to a starring role.


----------



## Supramom2000

Sort of OT but in the same vein - ABC has a pilot for Charlie's Angels redux. Not sure if it will do well or not, or if they have even made the decision to air it.


----------



## klang

How about the gal from the Mercury car commercials, Jill Wagner


----------



## SayWhat?

Jill's too petite.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Supramom2000 said:


> Sort of OT but in the same vein - ABC has a pilot for Charlie's Angels redux. Not sure if it will do well or not, or if they have even made the decision to air it.


Charlie's Angels is definitely a "go" and the first Angel has been cast..
Annie Ilonzeh of "Entourage" and "Melrose Place" will take the role of Kate.


----------



## harsh

LarryFlowers said:


> Missy Peregrym of Reaper, Rookie Blue and Heroes would be another excellent fit.


I'd throw in on this choice. She meets most of the pre-requisites.


----------



## jeffshoaf

I've thought of an argument for petite Amazons... See, the ancient men that had their butts beat by the Amazons were too embarrassed to admit that they'd been beaten by a bunch of petite, acrobatic female warriors exaggerated the Amazons' size to make themselves look better!

So, how 'bout Kelly Hu?


----------



## cj9788

jeffshoaf said:


> I've thought of an argument for petite Amazons... See, the ancient men that had their butts beat by the Amazons were too embarrassed to admit that they'd been beaten by a bunch of petite, acrobatic female warriors exaggerated the Amazons' size to make themselves look better!
> 
> So, how 'bout Kelly Hu?


With David E Kelly producing he may make the assumption you made. And have a waify wonder woman. If she was the poweres of WW the fact that she may be 5'6" and weigh 120 lbs and a a bsize cup should not matter for the morden liberated women of america.

Aside from the 70's show and her voicing Meg. she is relativly unknown to the Masses. And she was a bad ass killer in Amercian Pshyco 2


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> Aside from the 70's show and her voicing Meg. she is relativly unknown to the Masses. And she was a bad ass killer in Amercian Pshyco 2


You haven't been following her career have you? She's hardly unknown...

Just in the past few years:

Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Book Of Eli
Black Swan
Max Payne
Extract

And those are just the ones I can recall from memory.

And she's only 5'3", hardly an Amazon. 90% of the rest of the cast, or more, would be taller than her.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of hers. But she would not make a good WW at all.


----------



## RobertE

I've been thinking about the height a little more.

Having an actress under 5' 9", really wouldn't be that big of a deal. If they want to stick with the "Amazon" legend, her shorter stature would provide a nice reason for her to be cast out from the group.

Being cast out and being smaller, provides the catalyst for her to develop the WW alter ego. All of that to prove her family wrong.


----------



## fluffybear

RobertE said:


> I've been thinking about the height a little more.
> 
> Having an actress under 5' 9", really wouldn't be that big of a deal. If they want to stick with the "Amazon" legend, her shorter stature would provide a nice reason for her to be cast out from the group.
> 
> Being cast out and being smaller, provides the catalyst for her to develop the WW alter ego. All of that to prove her family wrong.


I was thinking along that same line myself.


----------



## cj9788

RunnerFL said:


> You haven't been following her career have you? She's hardly unknown...
> 
> Just in the past few years:
> 
> Forgetting Sarah Marshall
> Book Of Eli
> Black Swan
> Max Payne
> Extract
> 
> And those are just the ones I can recall from memory.
> 
> And she's only 5'3", hardly an Amazon. 90% of the rest of the cast, or more, would be taller than her.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of hers. But she would not make a good WW at all.


Yeah at 5'3 she is the complete opposite of WW And yeah I have been outta touch I completely forgot about Sarah Marshal and the others movies I was oblivious about. I just love her looks. i showed my kids her pix and they could not believe she was the voice of Meg Griffin.


----------



## Paul Secic

RunnerFL said:


> This could be good, depending upon who they cast in the lead role.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/01/21/wonder-woman-project-finds-a-home-at-nbc/?hpt=T2


I like the original Wonder Woman. Comcast/NBC will screw it up somehow!


----------



## Paul Secic

RunnerFL said:


> This could be good, depending upon who they cast in the lead role.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/01/21/wonder-woman-project-finds-a-home-at-nbc/?hpt=T2


The 70's version of Wonder Woman is on HULU.

http://www.hulu.com/search?query=Wonder+Woman&st=1&fs=


----------



## cj9788

Sarah Walker (Yvonne Strahovski ) as a brunette i posted a link because the pix is too big to post. She maybe too well known because of Chuck also I hope Chuck will get renewed and the show would suck with out Sarah. But Yvonn is a hot brunette! Damn.

http://gallery.strahotski.com/galle...tures/season4/ep4.12/strahovski-ep412-070.JPG


----------



## Supramom2000

cj9788 said:


> Sarah Walker (Yvonne Strahovski ) as a brunette i posted a link because the pix is too big to post. She maybe too well known because of Chuck also I hope Chuck will get renewed and the show would suck with out Sarah. But Yvonn is a hot brunette! Damn.
> 
> http://gallery.strahotski.com/galle...tures/season4/ep4.12/strahovski-ep412-070.JPG


I agree. She looked really awesome as a brunette!


----------



## Supramom2000

LarryFlowers said:


> Charlie's Angels is definitely a "go" and the first Angel has been cast..
> Annie Ilonzeh of "Entourage" and "Melrose Place" will take the role of Kate.


It actually is not a "go" as I was alluding to in my initial post. They are shooting the pilot and have cast Annie (who I only know from General Hospital - have never watched either of the other shows). But they do not know if the pilot will be picked up. General Hospital is writing a storyline around Annie having cancer. If the pilot gets picked up, she will die from her cancer. If it does not, she will recover.

I hope she acts better on Angels than she does on General Hospital. She is pretty bad - stiff and overly dramatic in emotional scenes.


----------



## SayWhat?

_General Hospital is writing a storyline around Annie having cancer. If the pilot gets picked up, she will die from her cancer. If it does not, she will recover._

And if it gets canceled after a few episodes, she'll be resurrected in some miracle medical procedure.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SayWhat? said:


> And if it gets canceled after a few episodes, she'll be resurrected in some miracle medical procedure.


One soap years ago... had a bad guy that was thought to be dead, then he returned... then he really was dead... and buried... and they did a story where his ghost was haunting someone... and then he came back from the dead... without the intervention of supernatural maneuvering.


----------



## armophob

We are 4 pages into a thread of women we hope will be wearing a one piece bathing suit on national television. How can this fail?


----------



## klang

armophob said:


> We are 4 pages into a thread of women we hope will be wearing a one piece bathing suit on national television. How can this fail?


It will be on NBC....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Ouch! But not totally inaccurate.


----------



## SayWhat?

Remember that at one time NBC was a powerhouse with shows like Cheers and Night Court. If they'd pull their head out of their ass they could do it again.

Imagine WW as a pseudo-sitcom/dramedy/campy comic-book-on-TV like Sabrina, the Teen Aged Witch, the early episodes of Buffy, The Vampire Slayer, The Greatest American Hero, Batman (60s TV version) and Lois & Clark combined. The Lynda Carter version was sort of like that.


----------



## cj9788

Coming in at 5' 11" Adrianne Palicki


----------



## Supramom2000

cj9788 said:


> Coming in at 5' 11" Adrianne Palicki


Funny that you posted that. I just finished watching Friday Night Lights and when I noticed her hair was dark, I started thinking about her as a possible Wonder Woman. Great minds and all....

Also wonder about Hilarie Burton who is now on White Collar as a brunette.


----------



## cj9788

I saw her on criminal minds and she just popped in my head as WW.


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> Coming in at 5' 11" Adrianne Palicki


Hmmmm, 5'11", brunette, not afraid of action sequences and a relative unknown.... Someone call her in for an audition.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Lauren Cohan


----------



## jeffshoaf

Ooh, ooh - Eliza Dushku! She's proven she can handle the action stuff and she'd fill out the costume too.


----------



## harsh

jeffshoaf said:


> Ooh, ooh - Eliza Dushku! She's proven she can handle the action stuff and she'd fill out the costume too.


She's not very tall and I have my doubts about how convincing her Diana Prince might be.

How about Molly Culver?


----------



## SayWhat?

Molly would be OK, but she's 43 if that matters.


----------



## armophob

SayWhat? said:


> Molly would be OK, but she's 43 if that matters.


yes....yes it does to me


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> Molly would be OK, but she's 43 if that matters.


nothing wrong with that at all. There are some fantastic looking actresses who would be perfect for the part who are 40+


----------



## jeffshoaf

fluffybear said:


> nothing wrong with that at all. There are some fantastic looking actresses who would be perfect for the part who are 40+


Per my earlier post - Diane Lane!


----------



## frederic1943

From the Futon Critic: NBC's "Wonder Woman" Pilot: 10 Questions Answered
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...oman-pilot-10-questions-answered-712002/9118/

.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks for the link. That sounds incredibly, incredibly lame.


----------



## RunnerFL

frederic1943 said:


> From the Futon Critic: NBC's "Wonder Woman" Pilot: 10 Questions Answered
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...oman-pilot-10-questions-answered-712002/9118/
> 
> .


Ick, I don't like the whole business tycoon background they've given her or Cale. That alone may be the ruin of the show.


----------



## spartanstew

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks for the link. That sounds incredibly, incredibly lame.


I just deleted the future SL from my memory.


----------



## phrelin

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks for the link. That sounds incredibly, incredibly lame.


From the network that just found out this stuff doesn't work if ratings matter - see The Cape is Over!.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It will be nice to see what NBC is capable of once the Zucker era is truly, truly over


----------



## jeffshoaf

The Futon Critic has pulled the questions and answers from their site per Warner Bros. request...


----------



## frederic1943

jeffshoaf said:


> The Futon Critic has pulled the questions and answers from their site per Warner Bros. request...


From the Futon Critic post:
[UPDATE #1: Warner Bros. Television, feeling said notes were too spoilery, has requested this piece be removed. We have done so in good faith.]

[UPDATE #2: Warner Bros. Television, due to the abundance of similar reports elsewhere this afternoon, has subsequently agreed to let the post remain.]

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## armophob

phrelin said:


> From the network that just found out this stuff doesn't work if ratings matter - see The Cape is Over!.


Keep in mind the cape had no T & A. That should give it at least a full season before its death.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, but will this really have T&A? And is that even relevant in a world where you can get free porn on your phone?


----------



## armophob

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, but will this really have T&A? And is that even relevant in a world where you can get free porn on your phone?


It will fail for sure. I just think it will last a short time longer than The Cape.


----------



## Holydoc

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, but will this really have T&A? And is that even relevant in a world where you can get free porn on your phone?


On my phone??!! Woo Hoo! Prayers have been answered.

I kid....I kid.


----------



## RASCAL01

MAC now has Wonder Women make-up!


----------



## beachcamp

RunnerFL said:


> This could be good, depending upon who they cast in the lead role.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/01/21/wonder-woman-project-finds-a-home-at-nbc/?hpt=T2


Adrianne Palicki is the new Wonder Woman according to TV Squad.

http://http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/16/adrianne-palicki-wonder-woman-reboot-casting-news/


----------



## Laxguy

RASCAL01 said:


> MAC now has Wonder Women make-up!


Who or what is MAC? URL? Link?


----------



## Supramom2000

beachcamp said:


> Adrianne Palicki is the new Wonder Woman according to TV Squad.
> 
> http://http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/16/adrianne-palicki-wonder-woman-reboot-casting-news/


Wow! I think this is the first time in my life... I said she would be great and they ONLY tested her! That's awesome!!



Laxguy said:


> Who or what is MAC? URL? Link?


MAC is a makeup brand like Covergirl or Maybelline.


----------



## The Merg

Supramom2000 said:


> Wow! I think this is the first time in my life... I said she would be great and they ONLY tested her! That's awesome!!


What were you saying to me about FNL? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

Supramom2000 said:


> Wow! I think this is the first time in my life... I said she would be great and they ONLY tested her! That's awesome!!


Do you mean they tested only her (and she got the job), or they only tested her (no job offer, nor anything else)?

*This link to inside tv article works for me. 
*


----------



## harsh

cj9788 said:


> Coming in at 5' 11" Adrianne Palicki


And you win the kewpie doll!


----------



## Doug Brott

She's a good choice .. She'll do the part justice.


----------



## texasmoose

beachcamp said:


> Adrianne Palicki is the new Wonder Woman according to TV Squad.
> 
> http://http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/16/adrianne-palicki-wonder-woman-reboot-casting-news/


Can't wait! Loved her in* FNL *& from _Criminal Minds _a few weeks back. She's smoking hot!!!


----------



## SayWhat?

I just hope they keep it light, comedic and campy and don't go dark and sinister like they did with some of the others.


----------



## armophob

SayWhat? said:


> I just hope they keep it light, comedic and campy and don't go dark and sinister like they did with some of the others.


Yes, Yes, lets keep the story interesting. Lets add depth to this comic book woman wearing a one piece bathing suit fighting crime.:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

beachcamp said:


> Adrianne Palicki is the new Wonder Woman according to TV Squad.
> 
> http://http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/16/adrianne-palicki-wonder-woman-reboot-casting-news/


The link isn't working.


----------



## armophob

RunnerFL said:


> The link isn't working.


http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/17/wonder-woman-palicki/


----------



## RunnerFL

armophob said:


> http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/17/wonder-woman-palicki/


Thanks.

Doesn't sound to hopeful to me...


----------



## trainman

A friend of mine got leaked copies of the pilot script, and just for fun, we did a dramatic reading around the kitchen table a few nights ago. Yes, the script is just as bad as everyone says.


----------



## RobertE

trainman said:


> A friend of mine got leaked copies of the pilot script, and just for fun, we did a dramatic reading around the kitchen table a few nights ago. Yes, the script is just as bad as everyone says.


Honestly, if they scrap the part of her being the billionaire CEO (cast someone else), and leave her as the mousy assistant by day, WW by night, then it might not be too bad. If they stick with all three, then...not so much.


----------



## SayWhat?

Well, remember that Bruce Wayne was some sort of millionaire and Britt Reid was a newspaper publisher.


----------



## trainman

RobertE said:


> Honestly, if they scrap the part of her being the billionaire CEO (cast someone else), and leave her as the mousy assistant by day, WW by night, then it might not be too bad. If they stick with all three, then...not so much.


I'd vote for that, if only because it would require a total rewrite. 

The script as I read it made the "billionaire" stuff more necessary to the plot. For example, instead of having an invisible plane, she has six different one-person BMW planes (yes, BMW product placement specified in the script), which she is allowed to fly at 15 feet above the ground without risking an FAA fine.


----------



## frederic1943

First photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman

http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/see-the-first-photo-of-adrianne-palicki-as-wonder-woman--2569


----------



## armophob

frederic1943 said:


> First photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/see-the-first-photo-of-adrianne-palicki-as-wonder-woman--2569


Very nice, now keep her speaking roles to a minimum and a huge amount of camera rump rolls, and now we have a series.


----------



## harsh

Looks like she's trying to squeeze out (or hold back) a fart.

Not an attractive picture to my eyes.


----------



## fluffybear

harsh said:


> Not an attractive picture to my eyes.


Agreed! She definitely does not appear comfortable in the outfit.


----------



## RunnerFL

frederic1943 said:


> First photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/see-the-first-photo-of-adrianne-palicki-as-wonder-woman--2569


WW's boots are supposed to be Red, but other than that looks good to me. I would have preferred the usual bottoms WW wears but long pants I guess are ok, otherwise you'd have people complaining.


----------



## olguy

My mother claimed I taught myself to read (with a great deal of help from her I'm sure) by reading the comic books of the early 40s. I do remember,vaguely, reading them for several years. but I guess all things evolve over time and WW is just another example. The first image was the first cover in Jan, 1941 the 2nd image was from this past Feb. Or so says Wikipedia. And it looks like the new TV WW costume is true to the current version. Apparently they aren't making the series for old guffs like me.


----------



## cj9788

For some reason I want to goto Whataburger.


----------



## Maruuk

Much of a fan of her in FNL as I was, Palicki is all wrong as WW. Doesn't have the face for it at all. Erica Dorrance delivers on all levels.


----------



## olguy

cj9788 said:


> For some reason I want to goto Whataburger.


!rolling


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I continue to have serious concerns about this show.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott

I'll watch ..


----------



## armophob

Doug Brott said:


> I'll watch ..


So will I. I might be listening to cds, but I will watch.


----------



## cj9788

harsh said:


> Originally Posted by cj9788: Coming in at 5' 11" Adrianne Palicki
> 
> And you win the kewpie doll!


YaY! Thanks harsh 



cj9788 said:


> Coming in at 5' 11" Adrianne Palicki


I posted the above post number 93 in this thread on jan 22 2011. She was one of the many names I submited during this thread. Her name sounded so familiar and I couldnt figure it out i never watched FNL, I thought of her because she was a bad ass serial killer on Criminal minds.


----------



## frederic1943

'Wonder Woman' Costume Gets an Upgrade

http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/wonder-woman-costume-gets-an-upgrade--2645

.


----------



## RunnerFL

frederic1943 said:


> 'Wonder Woman' Costume Gets an Upgrade
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/wonder-woman-costume-gets-an-upgrade--2645
> 
> .


Awesome! It's nice to know they listened to the fans early on. Red boots!


----------



## sigma1914

Is she wearing those stretchy pajama jeans from the infomercials? :lol:


----------



## Maruuk

O no, she's gone from hot stretch pants and high-heeled boots (yum) to jeggings and soccer mommy Saturday shopping no-heeled boots (shrinkage). Must be liberated women who made this change. They seriously do. not. get. it.

This show is soooooooo stillborn.


----------



## armophob

Looks like she running in her sweats and ski boots to get the mail before the neighbors see her. I have never seen a show pre-tank on wardrobe alone, but this might be the first. Hard to be sexy when you are getting a chuckle.


----------



## RunnerFL

Maruuk said:


> O no, she's gone from hot stretch pants and high-heeled boots (yum) to jeggings and soccer mommy Saturday shopping no-heeled boots (shrinkage). Must be liberated women who made this change. They seriously do. not. get. it.
> 
> This show is soooooooo stillborn.


So you won't tune in just because of what she's wearing? Sad...

A shows failure or success is not based on the wardrobe of the actors.

The million dollar questions, that will determine if the show fails or succeeds, are:

1. Can the writers write a good show?
2. Can she act?


----------



## armophob

RunnerFL said:


> 1. Can the writers write a good show?
> 2. Can she act?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cj9788

People are fickle (most of them any ways) They want hot sexy boobies bouncing a wiggling and a jiggling. They want oops I dropped my pen I need to bend down to pick it up. No matter how good the writing is and no matter how good the actor is they have to be SEXY. Hell even in shows and movies where a character is supposed to be ugly they get a sexy looking girl, frumple her hair put her in farmer overalls and glasses. Our culture sadly is dedicated to the sexy. Look at GQ Cosmo 17 and even commercials. Hell i even watched the T-Mobil commercials cuz of that sexy girl in the pink dress. Good writing and acting alone does not make the show IMO.


----------



## Maruuk

wot he said

This isn't Shakespeare. This is a show about a woman whose eroticism via her body and mode of dress has been the mainstay of her character from the first comic edition. Plus plenty of shows have had good writing AND hot babes: Deadwood, Sopranos, Rome, Californication, Mad Men. You _can_ have it all.

This show likely will have none however.


----------



## trainman

Maruuk said:


> ...soccer mommy Saturday shopping no-heeled boots...


Wow, I think I might move to Royal Oaks, if the soccer moms there dress like that while doing their Saturday shopping.

I suspect it was discovered that she couldn't run well in the high-heeled boots. I say that because the pilot scene they're obviously filming in the photos (which takes place in Hollywood, around Grauman's Chinese Theater) involves a lot of running.


----------



## Laxguy

trainman said:


> Wow, I think I might move to Royal Oaks, if the soccer moms there dress like that while doing their Saturday shopping.
> 
> I suspect it was discovered that she couldn't run well in the high-heeled boots. I say that because the pilot scene they're obviously filming in the photos (which takes place in Hollywood, around Grauman's Chinese Theater) involves a lot of running.


They dress like that only in *Thousand* Oaks......

"Reality" in running even in spike high heels shouldn't be a limiting factor in a show based on fantasy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

People like to say that sex sells... but there is so much free out there, that nobody will pay attention to this show more than 1 or 2 episodes if there isn't a solid script and acting.

You can take that to the bank.

Meanwhile... people obsess over the costume, and I get that... but if the story is no good, then it really doesn't matter how they make the costume.

Frankly, most comic super-hero costumes just will not work in the real world... so I'm usually fine with changes made for function... I'm way more concerned about the story, and I haven't heard much good.


----------



## cj9788

Well a show can survive on sex appeal and poor acting and writing Like hmmm lets see, Babewatch, perhaps. I never watched it, so I am presuming it had bad acting and writing. Pamela lee was just too much wiggly and jiggly. I like em small But that is just me.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Meanwhile... people obsess over the costume, and I get that... but if the story is no good, then it really doesn't matter how they make the costume.


True. For now all people have to obsess over is the costume ... and that one shot of the "real" costume with her weaving through traffic isn't as "sexy" as the polished picture given before. It seems they are "toning down" the costume?



> Frankly, most comic super-hero costumes just will not work in the real world... so I'm usually fine with changes made for function... I'm way more concerned about the story, and I haven't heard much good.


One thing said about the Superman costume on the old Lois and Clark show. "They certainly won't be looking at your face."

Superman's costume was workable ... although that is a lot of cape to stick under a suit.

Hopefully Wonder Woman will have a watchable plot.


----------



## cj9788

James Long said:


> Hopefully Wonder Woman will have a watchable plot.


So true sex appeal like runner said can only hold an audience for a short time, but sex appeal and a good story should work. I tend to think people will only watch for the sexy looks and I can admit that I am a bit skeptical about persons motives. even my own.


----------



## SayWhat?

cj9788 said:


> Hell i even watched the T-Mobil commercials cuz of that sexy girl in the pink dress.


She does get your attention, doesn't she?


----------



## James Long

SayWhat? said:


> cj9788 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell i even watched the T-Mobil commercials cuz of that sexy girl in the pink dress.
> 
> 
> 
> She does get your attention, doesn't she?
Click to expand...

The one with the guy topless is probably the most attention getting. Kind of wishing she was with AT&T? 

Sex sells. So do children and puppies. Perhaps Wonder Woman should have a baby at home and Underdog as a sidekick?


----------



## cj9788

SayWhat? said:


> She does get your attention, doesn't she?


OH YEAH! she is :blush: hot!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Linda Carter's legacy in this role will be a tough act to follow.


----------



## SayWhat?

Sorry, no comparison;


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SayWhat? said:


> Sorry, no comparison;


You got that right. 

When Linda wore that outfit in the original...months of ruckus was raised over how "racy" it was...you'd think that based on today's TV standards....those photos reflected before and after, instead of the other way around.


----------



## armophob

I think I may be so bold to speak for the general audience out here to say this;
This thread has been in good fun, but this programming idea is stale and unimaginative as always. Hollywood really has officially thrown in the towel on ideas. Linda at least showed more leg to keep the series going, but I challenge anyone to remember the plot of a single episode.


----------



## SayWhat?

There was a plot?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SayWhat? said:


> There was a plot?


!rolling


----------



## Stewart Vernon

armophob said:


> I think I may be so bold to speak for the general audience out here to say this;
> This thread has been in good fun, but this programming idea is stale and unimaginative as always. Hollywood really has officially thrown in the towel on ideas. Linda at least showed more leg to keep the series going, but I challenge anyone to remember the plot of a single episode.


I couldn't say... I was a kid and haven't seen the show since the original airings.

I think a lot of it was Linda, but not for what most people think. Yes, she was pretty and dressed provocatively... but Linda was imminently likable as a person in real life and that showed through in the TV show.

The plots probably were dry... a lot of shows in the 1970s were as it turns out upon further review.

Linda made up for some of that with her personality.

This show doesn't seem to have a heart, from what we have read so far... so I don't have high hopes... which is unfortunate, because the character in the comics has a lot of rich history that should be possible to capture on screen if someone really tried.


----------



## RobertE

armophob said:


> I think I may be so bold to speak for the general audience out here to say this;
> This thread has been in good fun, but this programming idea is stale and unimaginative as always. Hollywood really has officially thrown in the towel on ideas. Linda at least showed more leg to keep the series going, but I challenge anyone to remember the plot of a single episode.


I vaguely remember some. I think one there was some sort of tank type thing that ran amok. Or maybe that was on the $6m man.


----------



## RobertE

Stewart Vernon said:


> I couldn't say... I was a kid and haven't seen the show since the original airings.
> 
> I think a lot of it was Linda, but not for what most people think. Yes, she was pretty and dressed provocatively... but Linda was imminently likable as a person in real life and that showed through in the TV show.
> 
> The plots probably were dry... a lot of shows in the 1970s were as it turns out upon further review.
> 
> Linda made up for some of that with her personality.
> 
> This show doesn't seem to have a heart, from what we have read so far... so I don't have high hopes... which is unfortunate, because the character in the comics has a lot of rich history that should be possible to capture on screen if someone really tried.


The premise of having one actor/actress playing two characters, is a stretch. In this version, having her play three is just too much.

Mix in the awful backstory and it's a receipe for failure.

Having her play 2 characters would be fine if they heavily changed the back story. Ditch the CEO role, jetison the micro jets and it might have a small chance.


----------



## armophob

RobertE said:


> jetison the micro jets and it might have a small chance.


:rolling::rolling::rolling: I forgot about the invisible airplane!! I just got a picture in my head of this new chick sitting prone with clouds whipping past her and holding an invisible steering wheel :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maruuk

Let's face it, all this comes about from how conservative and gutless the nets have become. The only thing the Yes Men in the board room will sign onto lately are the rotting copses of old "tried and true" formulas. Thus the 27 versions of CSI and 11 law shows and the tsunami of cheap reality shows. The nets are dying, and we're stuck changing their content bedpans for the next few years.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Some comic characters need to be changed because what works in a comic strip doesn't work in reality... but change for the sake of change is bad... and all too often we see a situation where the TV/movie character bears little resemblance to the comic character.

The Halle Berry Catwoman movie is a good (bad) example... Halle Berry has often been considered a very attractive woman, so many thought the premise of her in leather was a win... and yet... not so much.

The Elektra movie with Jennifer Garner wasn't as bad, but wasn't much more of a success either.

Somehow in the translation into television/movie, these studios manage to drain all the life and heart out of the story and characters to the point where they aren't recognizable as anything good.

It's just sad to me that this seems doomed to fail, and the conclusions will be:

1. Super-hero shows are risky
2. Wonder Woman is a bad character

But the truth will really be that they didn't remain true to the character and craft good stories around her...

It is especially sad to me in comic characters with established history.. when they should be able to comb through 50 years or more of stories and find some really good ones to adapt! It should be hard to screw that part up as they have essentially storyboards to go by for years of TV shows.


----------



## RunnerFL

Another costume change!

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/04/13/new-wonder-woman-will-wear-shorts/?hpt=T2

The shorts are finally in!


----------



## James Long

Who wears short shorts? She wears short shorts!


----------



## olguy

RunnerFL said:


> Another costume change!
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/04/13/new-wonder-woman-will-wear-shorts/?hpt=T2
> 
> The shorts are finally in!


And from the article at the link:


> Though fans have been critical of Palicki's costumes as well as leaked portions of the pilot's script, Greenblatt says the network isn't paying too much attention to the naysayers.
> "There's always critiques of everything," he says. "If we listen to all of that, we would probably never be able to get the job done."


And could this be some insight into the management philosophy that allows NBC to continue to put out bad programs?


----------



## Maruuk

+1. They only listen to themselves at the dying dinosaur networks.


----------



## Supramom2000

According to The Futon Critic just today, NBC passed on Wonder Woman.


----------



## The Merg

And after all that hype, too. Guess they didn't want another Bionic Woman.

- Merg


----------



## armophob

And I thought it had legs


----------



## SayWhat?

Not a surprise.

In fact when I saw this thread come back up, I was wondering if it was canceled before it even started.


----------



## AttiTech

James Long said:


> Who wears short shorts? She wears short shorts!


Very first thing that came to my mind when he posted the shorts are in.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

armophob said:


> And I thought it had legs


...and now some potential viewers are taking it in the shorts again....


----------



## cj9788

SayWhat? said:


> Not a surprise.





SayWhat? said:


> In fact when I saw this thread come back up, I was wondering if it was canceled before it even started.





This spring, no pilot was more buzzy, controversial, or intensely scrutinized than "Wonder Woman." But evidently, buzz is not enough to overcome the stink of a misbegotten failure: This week, NBC declined to pick up the show.
The news comes as the networks prepare for their upfront presentations (where they unveil their fall schedules for advertisers). "Wonder Woman" would have seemed to be a sure thing: It was produced by David E. Kelley, whose TV successes with the network date back to "L.A. Law," and starred geek-bait stars like Cary "The Princess Bride" Elwes and Elizabeth "Austin Powers" Hurley. But reports of its abysmal script (which was later rewritten, to slightly more positive effect) seem to have been borne out in a pilot episode NBC could not approve.


----------



## Drucifer

_Wonder Woman_ and _I Dream of Jeannie_, two shows every teenage boy loved.

NBC is run by idiots.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Drucifer said:


> _Wonder Woman_ and _I Dream of Jeannie_, two shows every teenage boy loved.
> 
> NBC is run by idiots.


Idiots for bailing on a show that was destined to fail?

Sounds to me like one of the first smart decisions in a while!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stewart Vernon said:


> Idiots for bailing on a show that was destined to fail?
> 
> Sounds to me like one of the first smart decisions in a while!


Sorry...but I don't buy that view.

Cheers, Star Trek, MASH, All in the Family, and a number of other legends were "destined to fail" by critics their first season.

Pulling the plug before airing seems to be the new mantra - the networks know what we will like - in advance.

If they were so "wise", why commission a pilot show beyond a single audience viewing at all? Answer: most of the time - they have no clue. Audience tastes change over time, so trying to predict those before a program is released is laced with risk of losing a potential audience.


----------



## SayWhat?

> Cheers, Star Trek, MASH, All in the Family, and a number of other legends were "destined to fail" by critics their first season.


But you're talking about a completely different era of television. Many of those shows would die a quick death today if they ever aired at all. Smart TV that makes you think doesn't stand a chance against the brain-deadness of such drivel as AI and DWTS.

You're talking about an era when TV actually cared about the programming and strived for quality.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SayWhat? said:


> But you're talking about a completely different era of television. Many of those shows would die a quick death today if they ever aired at all. Smart TV that makes you think doesn't stand a chance against the brain-deadness of such drivel as AI and DWTS.
> 
> You're talking about an era when TV actually cared about the programming and strived for quality.


Absolutely right.

That was pretty much my point - times have clearly changed, but not necessarily for the better.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry...but I don't buy that view.
> 
> Cheers, Star Trek, MASH, All in the Family, and a number of other legends were "destined to fail" by critics their first season.


Apples and oranges... You're comparing shows that were given full seasons to gain audience vs a show that didn't have a good enough pilot to begin with.

Star Trek, though, is a particularly weird example... The original pilot was rejected by the network... and Roddenberry had to go back to the drawing board and try again with a completely different (and as it happens better) pilot to get his series opted.

Maybe Wonder Woman could come back in another form with a re-done pilot episode that was actually good?



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Pulling the plug before airing seems to be the new mantra - the networks know what we will like - in advance.


That's their job... and as I said something smart for a change!

Networks keep giving the green light to programming that doesn't cut it... then in the middle of airing the show, they will cut episodes that screws with the story... then cancel and leave some episodes unaired which screws with the story AND viewers.

I'd much rather them not opt a show in the first place.

The networks have decades of viewership history to help them determine what kinds of shows people will watch and what kinds they will not... It's presumably a factor in every decision for every new show or existing show renewal.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> If they were so "wise", why commission a pilot show beyond a single audience viewing at all? Answer: most of the time - they have no clue. Audience tastes change over time, so trying to predict those before a program is released is laced with risk of losing a potential audience.


You can't lose an audience that you never had... The point of a pilot is for the suits at the network (and a handful of test viewers) to decide if it is worth the risk for a season of shows.

IF the pilot is bad... why go forward? Typically the pilot represents the best work the creator can do for one single episode in order to get money. IF you get a half-crap pilot, then you can only imagine the downhill spiral once it gets going.

How many pilot episodes have you watched and thought to yourself "how on earth did that show get a deal for a season?"


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stewart Vernon said:


> Apples and oranges... You're comparing shows that were given full seasons to gain audience vs a show that didn't have a good enough pilot to begin with.


Clearly you missed the whole point then.

If you don't give shows a season to sink or swim...the *process* is broken.

Many of the named shows were called dead after the pilot or first few shows - failures for sure. Now they are legendary series.

If it was bad enough to fail to even show...the network blew it in recognizing that at a much earlier time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Clearly you missed the whole point then.
> 
> If you don't give shows a season to sink or swim...the *process* is broken.
> 
> Many of the named shows were called dead after the pilot or first few shows - failures for sure. Now they are legendary series.
> 
> If it was bad enough to fail to even show...the network blew it in recognizing that at a much earlier time.


No... you're missing the point.

The shows you are talking about were already picked up by the network after having seen the pilot... They already ordered more episodes of the show... and stuck with them.

Wonder Woman had a pilot that was so disliked by the test viewers and the network that they never picked it up.

You're comparing critical response to the network airing of the pilot vs the private screening of a pilot that is trying to get bought!

Wonder Woman was not bought... the pilot didn't do a good enough job to get bought.

It would be like comparing a guy who went for a job interview and didn't get hired to a guy who was hired and didn't do a good job his first week but was kept on long enough to learn the ropes and become a skilled employee.

The guy who didn't get the job, failed the interview... The guy who got the job was impressive enough to the company in his interview that they gave him time to adjust and improve.

Cheers had a good enough pilot that the network believed in it and bought the show and waited while the public began to like the show.

Wonder Woman didn't have a good enough pilot to convince the network to order any episodes.

The whole point of a pilot is for a network to see what you think your show could be... You convince them to give you a budget for a pilot, you make the pilot, and then that is supposed to sell the idea to the network to give you an order for a regular season of episodes. By the time a pilot airs on TV, the network has already made a decision to order more episodes. The pilot is your job interview.

So... apples and oranges.


----------



## armophob

Does anyone think the idea of a Wonder Woman show would succeed? Forget pilots and sex appeal. A show of hands on how many of us thought this was not a comical (pun intended) suggestion in 2011. What brilliant writing and directing could ever save it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

armophob said:


> Does anyone think the idea of a Wonder Woman show would succeed? Forget pilots and sex appeal. A show of hands on how many of us thought this was not a comical (pun intended) suggestion in 2011. What brilliant writing and directing could ever save it?


Sure it can.

The Thor movie is proving it to some extent... Wonder Woman has a strong core of Greek mythology to draw from. A TV series that incorporates those myths and treats the character seriously (even if the show itself contains some humor) could work well.

Nothing I read about this pilot, however, sounded like a proper treatment for the character.


----------



## RobertE

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sure it can.
> 
> The Thor movie is proving it to some extent... Wonder Woman has a strong core of Greek mythology to draw from. A TV series that incorporates those myths and treats the character seriously (even if the show itself contains some humor) could work well.
> 
> Nothing I read about this pilot, however, sounded like a proper treatment for the character.


My thoughts exactly.

For me the biggest flaw was that two of her three (four?) personas were going to be strong alpha types. That just wasn't working for me. Of course WW was going to be an alpha, thats a given, but the Diana one should not and can not be.

Maybe someone else will give it a go and do it right.


----------



## RunnerFL

armophob said:


> Does anyone think the idea of a Wonder Woman show would succeed? Forget pilots and sex appeal. A show of hands on how many of us thought this was not a comical (pun intended) suggestion in 2011. What brilliant writing and directing could ever save it?


I think it can be done, and can be done well, but not on one of the Big 4. Maybe FX or TNT should pick up the ball and run with this one. Or maybe NBC should send it off to USA.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stewart Vernon said:


> The whole point of a pilot is for a network to see what you think your show could be... You convince them to give you a budget for a pilot, you make the pilot, and then that is supposed to sell the idea to the network to give you an order for a regular season of episodes. By the time a pilot airs on TV, the network has already made a decision to order more episodes. The pilot is your job interview.


There's a sales pitch/concept to the networks even before a pilot is done - that's the job interview. In this case...the concept of the show was a known since it is fundamentally a remake. If it took the networks to make a pilot to figure out they didn't want it - it just proves how inept they are.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There's a sales pitch/concept to the networks even before a pilot is done - that's the job interview. In this case...the concept of the show was a known since it is fundamentally a remake. If it took the networks to make a pilot to figure out they didn't want it - it just proves how inept they are.


Here's where you and I agree 100%!

IF NBC was pitched with the concept that was turned into the pilot... then shame of NBC for even going that far to let them make the pilot!

I still give NBC credit for not wasting any more time or money... and in the process doing damage to the character.

A horribly done Wonder Woman series, even one cancelled quickly, would probably do irreparable damage that would result in me dying before another attempt was made.

This way... maybe someone else can come along and do it better and maybe we'll get to see this pilot as a DVD extra or something one day when it is ok to look back.


----------



## klang

Don't forget NBC is under new management now. I'd bet they are cutting back $.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stewart Vernon said:


> Here's where you and I agree 100%!
> 
> IF NBC was pitched with the concept that was turned into the pilot... then shame of NBC for even going that far to let them make the pilot!





klang said:


> Don't forget NBC is under new management now. I'd bet they are cutting back $.


By jove...I think we're all honing in on reality.


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> By jove...I think we're all honing in on reality.


Hmmm ... a reality show about making a Wonder Woman show. Would that be cheap enough TV for NBC?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> Hmmm ... a reality show about making a Wonder Woman show. Would that be cheap enough TV for NBC?


That just might be awesome... seriously.

A reality show about a failed attempt to make a TV show that exposes how networks make crazy decisions... I might even watch that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> Hmmm ... a reality show about making a Wonder Woman show. Would that be cheap enough TV for NBC?


Maybe....but there's always FOX.


----------



## armophob

Stewart Vernon said:


> That just might be awesome... seriously.
> 
> A reality show about a failed attempt to make a TV show that exposes how networks make crazy decisions... I might even watch that.


And then the irony of it getting cancelled before the pilot episode airs.


----------



## SayWhat?

Stewart Vernon said:


> That just might be awesome... seriously.
> 
> A reality show about a failed attempt to make a TV show that exposes how networks make crazy decisions... I might even watch that.


Nobody would believe it. They'd think it was a tryout for Candid Camera.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SayWhat? said:


> Nobody would believe it. They'd think it was a tryout for Candid Camera.


Except that most folks nowadays haven't heard of Candid Camera... you'd have to explain that to them first


----------



## SayWhat?

How 'bout if we said it was a tryout for "Jackass: The Movie"?


----------



## RunnerFL

And here's why they passed on it:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/16/nbc.wonder.woman.ew/index.html?hpt=Sbin

It may get shopped to another network.


----------

